

Ares booster damaged on return - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8334951.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Especially cool is the shock wave as the rocket goes transsonic:

[http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/46628000/jpg/_46628214...](http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/46628000/jpg/_46628214_ares_ap_226.jpg)

~~~
TimMontague
It's not really a shock wave, technically it is the Prandtl–Glauert
singularity. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prandtl–Glauert_singularity>

~~~
samlittlewood
Compare with visible shockwaves from ThrustSSC:

<http://www.andrewgraves.biz/ssc_stuff/images/exCS/Shock.jpg>

<http://www.andrewgraves.biz/ssc_stuff/images/exCS/Waves.jpg>

from <http://www.andrewgraves.biz/ssc_stuff/SSC_pics.htm>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I've up-mud both of you, but for some reason you appear to have been down-mud
again. No idea if it's real, or just some effect of the voting system, but
thanks for your comments. It's interesting to get examples to compare, and the
name of the singularity. This is one reason why this is a cool place to
participate.

EDIT: Someone down-mud this comment, no doubt because they think it's meta-
discussion, or doesn't add value, or whatever. I don't care. I'm still going
to thank people for doing good things.

~~~
blasdel
What do you think 'mud' is short for?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It's the use of an alternative form of regular past tense. Just as "thunk" is
a joke past tense of "think".

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=667550>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=667674>

